# Denon Introduces Two New Players



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Denon Introduces Two New Value Priced Blu-ray Players
* May 11, 2009


Denon Electronics today introduced two high-performance Blu-ray products, each designed to make the benefits of high-definition video and audio more available and affordable. The company's new Blu-ray offerings include two Profile 2.0 Blu-ray players, the DBP-2010CI (SRP: $699) and DBP-1610CI (SRP: $499.) Both are scheduled for July 2009 availability.

Denon's new Models DBP-2010CI and DBP-1610CI are both geared for use in today's most advanced integrated home entertainment systems. Among their innovative interactivity features, both include built-in BD Live and Bonus View functionality. For easy connectivity to both a host of current-day and future entertainment enhancements, the new models both feature onboard Ethernet port that allows for Internet connectivity for BD Live and firmware updates. Adding to their video handling capabilities, both models offer DivxHD playback and support AVCHD playback from BD discs made from HD camcorders.

Both players offer custom installers and customers more affordable options for enjoying the benefits of a true high-definition video and audio experience. Their highly rigid chassis and center-drive mechanisms ensure total reliability and optimum performance at all times. For ultimate image quality, the DBP-2010CI features leading-edge ABT (Anchor Bay Technologies) VRS processing for the highest-resolution video available via HDMI connection, with upconversion and IP scaling to 1080p/24, as well as high-definition audio decoding and multi-cadence i/p detection. Both players feature remote in/out connection for custom installation convenience, and the DBP-201CI adds RS232C connection capability for third-party system control as well. HDMI, Component Video, Composite Video and analog audio connectors add to the total flexibility of both players, in addition to their Ethernet connection for BD Live capability.

Like Denon's previous Blu-ray players, both new models allow owners of advanced A/V receivers to add Blu-ray capability to their system and enjoy high definition video. Both players will natively output an HD audio bit-stream to a connected receiver via HDMI. Once this signal is accepted in the receiver, it can then be decoded into its native format including Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD Master Audio. For those listeners who want to use their Blu-ray player as a step-up CD player, both units feature a dedicated 2-channel analog audio output, equipped with high-class Burr-Brown D/A converters and superior analog components to ensure the high level of sound quality for which Denon is renowned.


----------

